# Kholek Suneater scratch build!!



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

This model is my 4th scratch build, and some of you may believe iv bitten off more than i can chew. Iv so far built the armature, and his mighty warhammer. His hammer alone stands taller than my bloodthirster, and the armature stands at exactly 7" tall, not including his raised weapon. I have actualy run out of greenstuff atm, but ill have some more by next week. Heres a picture http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2891&stc=1&d=1243543285 of the armature, stood next to the bloodthirster for scale. His hammer is just behind him. I appreciate the pics not great, but ill be uploading better ones soon


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

One to watch I feel....

Thats some project you have taken on and I hope you manage to get the results your after.

Ive seen your other work linked in your Introduction Thread so this will be great to see as you progress.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm should be interesting for sure. The size is baffling!!!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Second stage*

Just bulking up the armature with clay, and my remaining greenstuff. Hope you guys like so far, sorry its so late :S


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Kholek!!!!

Good start there buddy, i'm looking forward to seeing some details and musculature And some paint too

+rep 

Reaper


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Kholek is an absolute beast, probably my favorite thing about the whole WoC army book. Really can't wait to see how this comes along!

+Rep for taking on this monumental task, and its looking good already!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Chaos troll sculpts*

Here are the clay bodys for my chaos trolls, limbs, heads, skin, etc.. will be added when i get some greenstuff (Still none!! )
Hope you like them, ill have about 15 in total, the chaos lord is wulfrik the wanderer, with Harry the hammers head. (Tzeentch champ)


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Valkia the bloddy WIP commision*

This is the start of a commision of Valkia The Bloody, she should be finished around monday/tuesday.:grin:http://jackd334.deviantart.com/art/Valkia-the-bloddy-WIP-comision-125577246


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> This is the start of a commision of Valkia The Bloody, she should be finished around monday/tuesday.:grin:http://jackd334.deviantart.com/art/Valkia-the-bloddy-WIP-comision-125577246


So soon? WOW!!! Thanks dude.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> This is the start of a commision of Valkia The Bloody, she should be finished around monday/tuesday.:grin:http://jackd334.deviantart.com/art/Valkia-the-bloddy-WIP-comision-125577246


*Steal*

+Rep for Kholek too


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Kholek update xD*

Still not finished, but hes getting there!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Valkia the bloody commision finished xD*

A my first official commisioned piece, hope you guys like her!!:victory:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Kholek looks promising, I'll look closely this post.

And good job with Valkia :good:


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*WIP chaos trolls, 3 of 9*

wip trolls, with a pic of throgg for size reference. each is on a 40mm square base


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

some awsome work here, this thread is one to watch

cheers

edd


----------



## ghazgar (Jun 8, 2009)

wow awesome work nicely done


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Throgg*

I dont think I posted him up on here before, so I am now. I sculpted him a few weeks before i started Kholek, hope you guys like him!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Bloodletter of khorne, large scale conversion.*

This is Possibly my first work with greenstuff in terms of modelling, not just fulling gaps. I did this in January, hope you guys like! Oh, and iv entered it into the conversion contest, so your support would be greatly apreciated!!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> A my first official commisioned piece, hope you guys like her!!:victory:


/r/ing moar (bigger) pics of this!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome bloodletter, maybe give it a sworde of some sort?

cheers

edd


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

it's a shame the pics are so small, I feel like I'm missing out on some killer detail! They look good from what I can see, though I'd love to see more up close!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Have any of you tried clicking on the images to enlarge them? If tht dsnt work, heres a link http://jackd334.deviantart.com/ look in my gallery (Y)


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Great stuff so far! 

folks let me tell you, you defo are missing out on the killer detail on these things, they are immense, seeing them in the flesh is mindblowing, 

Jack, i predict you becoming a GW/Priviteer press/professional sculpter when your older dude! Hell, you could start your own mini company up, and make up your own game for them  plus rep for me.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*True Giants!*

Kholek is nearly finished, and though I have a few small sculpting projects, i still want something huge to work on. So, iv started a giant. Though once hes done, im creating his twin. Im naming them Edd and Rob  (edd the reaper, Riandro) lol. Hope you guys like!!:biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Kholek's face is looking much more badassd now. Very nice, well done!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Amaaaaaaazzzing greenstuff work man! I agree with Riandro, you could definitely go pro for a major company.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

That actualy makes me so happy lol :') Iv emailed trollforge to find out about getting my giant cast when hes done, and perhaps i will set up my own line of minis one day


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

You should get Kholek cast man, it looks like its going to be totally amazing when its done!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This is some impressive work going on here.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! Your very gifted in the sculpting skills. Nice work!:victory:


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Is it legal? :/*



Salio said:


> You should get Kholek cast man, it looks like its going to be totally amazing when its done!


I would love to get kholek cast, but problem is, is it legal? Gamesworkshop can be very tight on copy rights and im not sure if im allowed to cast a shaggoth. Saying this, 'Gamezone miniatures', a spanish company, have a centaur drake wich is esentialy a dragon ogre. If any of you guys know somewhere that will cast him for me that would be greatly helpfull. :biggrin:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats an amazing bit of sculpting you've got there.
The only citique from me is that the back legs look a little to slimline especially when compared to his arms.
plus rep from me for a great model though
As to the casting as far as I know as long as you haven't used any gw parts there's nothing to stop you casting it troll forged minis are your best bet for that kind of info though.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> Thats an amazing bit of sculpting you've got there.
> The only citique from me is that the back legs look a little to slimline especially when compared to his arms.
> plus rep from me for a great model though


Thankyou for the chritisism, it helps me improve my stuff  The back legs are still in a fairly basicstage, i just havnt yet finished bulking them out. To be honest id forgotten haha, so thankyou for reminding me


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Hes big, but he sure aint pretty*

Added a bit to the giant. He has a face (minus 1 ear n his eyebrow ring thnks to my clumsy brother) and im quite leased with him so far. Yes, hes covered in fingure prints n looks pretty rough so far but all will be ok. :grin:


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome start on the giant, which one is this, edd or rob ?


cheers

edd


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Coming on really well Jack. The size of Kholek is phenomenal. Is he described as being so big in the book? I know Shaggoths grow and grow but damn...


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Edd: Thanks, iv reworked the giants lower jaw. Wasnt happy with it. This ones Rob xD And some pretty bad news... :/ Theyre both gunna becast by trollsforge  
Syph: Thankyou, im glad you like him. The largest shaggoth is supposed to be bigger than the mountain he dwells on in the fluff. Kholek, is the second biggest, and regulars are supposed to tower over castle walls and forests. So, im guessing hes pretty big


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Awesome work on these mate 
Even though I'm not much of a chaos-lover, the Shaggoth always struck me as an awesome model. Yours just made the gw one look like a kid's toy..

+rep!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Female farseer commision *

Yes, yes.. This is getting off topic but iv just found it easier to post up my work here. Unfortunately i cant change the title. But yeah, a female eldar farseer commision based from one of the DoW farseers  Enjoy


----------



## Vahouth (Jul 23, 2009)

Great sculpting, Kholek looks Great!
I'm looking forward to see him in full armour.:so_happy:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vahouth said:


> Great sculpting, Kholek looks Great!
> I'm looking forward to see him in full armour.:so_happy:


I'll second that :wink:


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Daemon prince WIP*

 This is the bloodthirster from the start of the thread, but i stripped him down n bent one of his legs. Ill be giving him plastic balrog wings, because his original wings are too heavy n kinda ugly. :grin:


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahaha, great diorama man! Lovin' it!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking at the bloodthirster...

They couldnt of made it any crapper could they.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Salio  And Orochi, i apreciate hesa crap model :/ Was dissapointed when they didnt release Plastic GD's :/ Supose its onli a matter of time. Atleast iv tried to make him a little more interestin, since normally he just stands there *ooh, exciting!.. :/ *


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Scylar Anfinigrimm WIP*

WIP scratch built Scylar, chaos spawn of khorne:victory:


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome stuff, especially the bloodthirster and spawn, also i can't wait to see kholec finished

have some rep

cheers

edd


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice looking spawn

But please finish kholek


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Fear not! Kholek is well on his way  I aim to have him done by the 10th, so i can send him off for casting


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Kholeks torso: Finished*

Finished off the torso, removed the hands. Hell be done by the 10th!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

w00t

Can't wait!


----------



## ubernerd (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey just joined cant wait to see kholek. by the way, if you manage to get him cast, how much would it cost to get one?


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*I hate keeping you lot waiiting *

Its not Quite done :S Im doing my GCSEs atm too, so im realy busy  I realy want to get him done for casting and because i dont want to dissapoint you guys. Right, tommorrow night im gunna knuckle down and do it!! I hate keeping you lot waiting :/


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Price*



ubernerd said:


> Hey just joined cant wait to see kholek. by the way, if you manage to get him cast, how much would it cost to get one?


$80 i think, or about £50


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Hes done  At long last!!*

Yes folks, its that moment youv been waiting for and iv been dreading :/ Personally, he hasnt turned out quite how i wanted,:no: What do you guys think?? And ill post pics of hammer and hands tommoz.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Woo it's done. We are going to have to see some other pictures though dude.
I think we need to see him assembled with actual angles. And some better focused pics. Looks like he's going to be an awesome looking beast, but we just need some better pictures


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Im gunna find out how soon he can be cast and photograpphed, if not ill need to pin all the parts so he stands up, n then ill do some better pics


----------



## pinkacidboots (May 23, 2009)

i predict a future GW sculptor


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

pinkacidboots said:


> i predict a future GW sculptor


Sir, he's 15 an doing his GCSEs while making this awesome stuff! This man could start his own range of mini's by the time he's 20!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*More pictures*

just some more of the pictures. Im using a link because the image is larger. 
http://jackd334.deviantart.com/art/Kholek-suneater-finished-135566410
And im flattered Karl and boots :$ I honestly dont know what to say. I supose the future shall tell


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW. He is an absoloute beast

Can't wait to see him with his new hammer lol.

Are you getting him cast for certain now?

+Rep if I can


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Most certainly XD Aaaaah, sop exciting.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

absolutely amazing stuff jack

i may even consider getting one when its cast

+rep if i can

cheers

edd


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This sculpt is really starting to turn out man. Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jack cant send you a PM as your inbox if full mate


----------

